# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux How to run Fedora Linux core 6

## amqsput

Hi,

I am new to Linux. I installed Fedora Linux core 6 version on Dell-laptop. Can anyone suggest me how to run this operating System in GUI. It is running only in command prompt.
Thanks

----------


## Barbie

try using startx command.

----------


## saswata.purkayastha

try using

_init 5_ command.

Actually,5 is the default runlevel for GUI

----------

